
On open source, licensing and building a sustainable company - jodok
https://crate.io/a/on-open-source-licensing-and-building-a-sustainable-company/
======
troydavis
Gist, which is pretty far in the post:

> Starting with CrateDB 3.3, we will start packaging and distribute the
> “CrateDB Free Edition” that has all the enterprise features included. The
> new restriction we have introduced is a scaling limit on instances.

The free version is now limited to 3 nodes. Previous versions were feature-
limited instead.

